# Home Box Hair Color Kits vs Salon Color??



## MK09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive decided i want to go back to my natural hair color.Which is very dark brown almost black.I really do love my natural hair color but like most i get bored and i like to change and experiment with different looks lol But i decided it was time for my natural look lol.And as my luck would go just as i decided i want my natural color,i find a few grey hairs! So now i have to color my hair forever,great! So anyway i could easily color my hair at home with a box kit since im only going for an all over color not highlights.Plus as you all now with the economy its a much cheaper option.But ive read recently that box hair color is very bad and more damaging to your hair then salon color.I always thought the only difference between box color and the salon was you have to apply it yourself.But i really dont want to damage my hair more then necessary.So im wondering how much truth there is to that home box color is really bad? Does anyone have any knowledge on this topic?


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 5, 2009)

i have had both done and my hair never really felt any different or any more damaged to be honest.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^^^^ i agree. ive done both and honestly i can't ever tell a difference. if anything my hair looks nicer after dyeing it. really the only issue is doing it yourself... i usually get my sister to help me do the back and make sure i didn't miss any spots. i use perfect 10.. a 10 min permanent hair color... because it only takes 10 min to process your hair is saved from most possible damage.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with the above, I have never noticed a difference, so I use box color because it is cheaper and easier since I can do it on  my own time.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2009)

box colour is slightlu more damaging.
Also, the colours, generally, dont cover as well as salon dye and they fade way faster.
what colour are you dying over? if your blond, wanting to go back to dark brown, i would go to a salon. Or just find somewhre to buy salon quality dye.. like sally's?


----------



## MK09 (Aug 6, 2009)

My hair right now is light bordering on medium brown color and i just want to color it a dark brown to match my roots.So the color difference isnt so drastic.And thankfully its not a problem for me to color my own hair.I consider myself quite the pro at it after so many years of practice on myself ,friends and family.Actually all my sisters and my mom are always bugging me to color their hair.One of my sisters is always saying im the only one she trusts to cut or color her hair haha Quite a compliment i think. But ive only ever done allover color or base color at home.Then if i want highlights ive always gone to the salon.But if its true that the salon color is even just a bit longer lasting on grey hairs then i think i will definitely give it a try.Ive only found a few grey hairs but again im only 26 and it scared the hell out of me lol Im afraid ill wake up one morning and all my hair is going to be grey! Anyway i know some salons have color specialists.So i think im going to look for one of those.Thanks so much everyone for your help


----------



## User67 (Aug 6, 2009)

I color my own hair at home & I haven't any problems with the color not lasting or damage. I don't think there should be a problem, especially since you are going darker.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 6, 2009)

I dye my own hair. I went from blonde...too light brown...too redish brown and Im gonna do black real soon.  When putting chemicals in your hair, you are compromising the health of your hair.  With all the dying that I have done, my hair is still healthy.  The one thing I recommend is having someone to help you do it.  That is what is going to make a big difference.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 7, 2009)

I've had bad salon experiences, good results at home, and everything in between. If you're only going a shade lighter or darker, single process, drugstore haircolors are pretty low risk. However, I went from blah brown to bright, bright red at home and loved the results. (The upkeep was another story.) A year or so later, after my natural color grew back out, I went from brown to black, and that was a nightmare. (I had someone who knew what he was doing add a few highlights back in to break up the color, but it was still bad.)


----------

